# Deeper Detail RS4 Enhancement/Correction Detail, East Yorkshire Detailing



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Time to do another write up at last, this time in the form of a sprint blue Audi RS4, and how lovely did she sound!

After discussions with the client 5 days+ were allocated for as much correction as possible in a safe manor, removing as little clear coat at the same time, plus Gtechniq C1+ and Exo as protection. Plus an engine detail.

It was obvious when first viewing the vehicle it was very well looked after by the client, but prior to him purchasing, maybe not so much.

On the first day of the detail, the car was pretty spotless and due to this only a handful of pics were taken to allow for maximum attention to the paint itself.

On delivery:





































Engine cleaned first with various dilutions of apcs, a citrus degreaser and various brushes...










The already clean wheels, were cleaned using Auto Finesse Imperial wheel cleaner and Britemax Grime out on the tyres ( I couldn't resist showing the ceramics )










The usual wash process via snow foam, 2BM, Iron X, and tardis then followed, then brought inside...










The engine bay was then blown dry.










Claying showing minimum contaminants, proving how well the vehicle had being maintained by the owner.










The vehicle was then dried via plush drying towels ready for the machine polishing process.

Paint depth readings were taken, showing healthy measurements all around, but noticing a smart repair on the bumper under the lights, shown later.

The boot area was a perfect starting area.










Different combinations of pads and polishes were tested, proving that as far as Audi paint goes, this was a harder clear coat than most I had come across!

I decided on a plan of action, which was giving the good level of correction, feathering abilities for any deeper scratches present, without removing large amounts of clear coat around them and removing the least clear coat overall.

The combo was wool, via RAP150/80 at no more than 1150rpms, to give a reasonable cut level on the harder clear, but a more lubricated 3m extra fine plus, giving less cut than normal choices of polish, but giving extended work times for sets.

Another added gain was keeping the panels cool.

Some new methods I've tested lately have being to aggressive for my liking, removing to much clear, so if I wouldn't use it on my own car, I wouldn't use it on my clients...

With this in mind, I was going to be spending more time on the correction process and a little less in terms of pics, but I took what I could in the time I had.

After 2 sets with the combo I had gone for...










A further set with extra fine plus and 3m yellow pad...










Befores:




























Afters:



















Rear bumper before:










The rear bumper had being resprayed at some point and was softer than the rest of the car, so a 3m yellow and S17+ was the combo of choice.

After one set:










Before:










After:














































Roof and door pillar defects:




























Roof after:



















With time still ticking away, I took pics of the various defects as I went around the vehicle and took as many pics as time would allow after the finishing polish stages...























































My kind of 50/50 between the wing and door...










Further shots prior to correction...








































































































































And various after shots, prior to a panel wipe wipedown...



























































































The engine bay was then dressed with aerospace 303.










The vehicle was then wiped down thoroughly to remove any polish residue with panel wipe, ready for the Gtechniq C1+ and Exo application.

Glass cleaned with dodojuice clearly menthol and mint merkin, tyres dressed with G6 hyper coat.

Some after shots...








































































































































As always, thanks for looking if you got this far and any C+C's welcome.

Mike @ Deeper Detail

Our new website is nearly complete, please let me know what you think!

http://east-yorkshire-detailing.co.uk


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

:argie: My dream car :argie:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Great job too!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work mike, looks much crisper now 

New website looks much better mate.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking work Mike

you certainly freshened up an already smart motor,bet she sounded nice!!

new sit looking good,have you stoppped selling a few bits as on the last site?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking transformation Mike, finish is crisp & precise:thumb: As for the protection, everyone loves it slick, slick, slick


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely motor, one day.... Top work too.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

very fresh


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Sprint Blue is just a wonderful wonderful colour  

Nice write up and pics, and stunning work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## KingShine (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning read and stunning car!!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Lovely correction work, that was looking pretty rough!


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

God I love that car/ colour combo. Lovely finish too mate


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Getting quite good at this now Mike 

Superb work mate, by far the best colour for it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great results and totally stunning car in the best colour combo too :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mega work Mike, some great correction going on there! Looks mega glossy in the afters!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Great job too!


Thanks GandP :thumb:


Dan J said:


> Great work mike, looks much crisper now
> 
> New website looks much better mate.


Thanks matey, it was a testing paintwork to say the least! Thanks for the comment about the website, it's nearly there now, a few bits to add and a few tweaks.


steve from wath said:


> cracking work Mike
> 
> you certainly freshened up an already smart motor,bet she sounded nice!!
> 
> new sit looking good,have you stoppped selling a few bits as on the last site?


Thanks Steve and yes she sounded V sexy. 
I've still got to add the products page on the site, but I have a few new goodies to add after doing some testing over the last few months... Labels might be changing though :thumb:


slrestoration said:


> Cracking transformation Mike, finish is crisp & precise:thumb: As for the protection, everyone loves it slick, slick, slick


Thanks Nick, as always! Really appreciated. Exo is slickety slick isn't it


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:


Thanks Aaron :thumb:


lisaclio said:


> very fresh


Cheers Lisa :buffer:


N8KOW said:


> Sprint Blue is just a wonderful wonderful colour
> 
> Nice write up and pics, and stunning work.


It is a lovely colour for sure, thanks mate, very kind :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Once again a well written write up. Showing good levels of correction and describing the process to a T.
Fantastic car and transformation Mike.
Look forward to the next instalment.
Gordon.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Excellent work mate, stunning colour.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Good job mate :thumb:


Thanks mate, appreciated.


KingShine said:


> Stunning read and stunning car!!


Cheers, very kind KS


Mr Singh said:


> Lovely correction work, that was looking pretty rough!


Thanks mate, it didn't seem that bad on first viewing, but turned out to be a testing paint, all good in the end


888-Dave said:


> Getting quite good at this now Mike
> 
> Superb work mate, by far the best colour for it.


I love the colour too Dave, thanks mate, hope things are ok at your end...


tonyy said:


> Amazing finish:thumb:


Thanks tonyy :thumb:


id_doug said:


> Great results and totally stunning car in the best colour combo too :thumb:


Thanks Doug, whilst I was working on the vehicle, it gained a few great comments from folk in the garage, I love black cars, but love this blue!


JBirchy said:


> Mega work Mike, some great correction going on there! Looks mega glossy in the afters!


Thanks J, it was a tester, but it's what makes the job so interesting, as no car is exactly the same...


matt_83 said:


> Fantastic work Mike :thumb:


Thanks Matt, cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always buddy.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

As superb as always!

How you finding EXO mate! do you heat the panels up before applying?

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice job mike - all good with C1+ and EXO application?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice job mike, 

don't see too many saloon's of these.. mostly avants! and the odd convertible.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Was in a dire state Mike. looks very nice. great level of correction.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I know I commented before but can't stop looking at this thread! Think I am in love! :lol:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

caledonia said:


> Once again a well written write up. Showing good levels of correction and describing the process to a T.
> Fantastic car and transformation Mike.
> Look forward to the next instalment.
> Gordon.


Thanks Gordon, your view is always valued... If only I had more time to take pics on the final process, which was a little limited, due to time. Next one up will be nice, hopefully 


GreenyR said:


> Excellent work mate, stunning colour.


 Thanks G, wish I could have had a play in it!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work as always buddy.


Thanks Scrim, it was a tester to get a good level of correction in the time without removing to much clear coat but got there in the end. 


ckeir.02mh said:


> As superb as always!
> 
> How you finding EXO mate! do you heat the panels up before applying?
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, appreciated :thumb: Exo is really easy to apply, the main thing is the temps, which luckily for this one, was above the bar, so no heating up necessary. I have heated up panels on tests, which haven't proved too much of a chore really. 


gtechrob said:


> nice job mike - all good with C1+ and EXO application?


Thanks Rob, yes all fine, I spoke to Nick from SL Restoration prior to the first vehicle I did with both (335 BMW, all out of sync on write ups) and all was fine. The Exo really slicked up the paintwork afterwards. I'm really liking exo on it's own as well:thumb::buffer:


CraigQQ said:


> nice job mike,
> 
> don't see too many saloon's of these.. mostly avants! and the odd convertible.


Thanks Craig, I know, sexy car in the 'loon 'guise, not that the I wouldn't have an avant!


Beau Technique said:


> Was in a dire state Mike. looks very nice. great level of correction.


Thanks Scott, as always mate. A testing clear, but rewarding in the end. If only I'd have had more time... Such a sexy car


id_doug said:


> I know I commented before but can't stop looking at this thread! Think I am in love! :lol:


Thanks Doug, your comments are always welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

Stunning car and stunning work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

matsgarage said:


> Stunning car and stunning work Mike :thumb:


Thanks Mat, cheers for the comment and thank you for the use of your unit :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't believe i missed this! Some great correction there Mike, Lovely motor in a stunning colour.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheers matey, I'm glad you liked :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

colour looks amazing once detailed as I'm not normally a fan of the sprint blue.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Clyde said:


> colour looks amazing once detailed as I'm not normally a fan of the sprint blue.


Thanks Clyde, very kind. :thumb:


----------



## SRI Chris (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks great !!! thanks for showing it 

from Chris


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

SRI Chris said:


> Looks great !!! thanks for showing it
> 
> from Chris


Thanks Chris and no problem at all mate, I have quite a few to post, but no time to do it at the mo... thanks for your comment :buffer:

Mike


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Very sharp finish Mike!

top work.

Richard


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Richard :thumb: It was 4+ days well spent and I would have loved longer on it :thumb:


----------

